# Nitrox training



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

_Does nitrox really make a difference. Plaese tell me what you think are the pro's and con's of nitrox diving. We are getting ready to do our AOW training choices and whant to know which class options we should pick. _



_Thanks Fred_


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nitrox, in my opinion really is the way to go.



The pros are less deco time resulting in more bottom time, a shorter surface interval and longer repetitive dives. It is also safer due to lower N2 absorption.



The cons are that it costs a little more than regular air and it limits the depths of your dives. 

If you do go deeper than your MOD then you run the risk of suffering from O2 toxicity, due to the higher levels of oxygen.



Hope this helps,


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

:shedevil It's the Devil's Gas Man watch out. If you try you'll like it and that's all you will won't to due. 

Really I always like diving Nitrox better than air just have to know what Mix you need and do not go over the 1.6 and you will be just fine. I like it when I see the Stars I know to come up a little higher. YEa I like It. Narkin on the Couch.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Voodoo gas is great!!!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The NITROX class is one that you'll use quite a bit if you dive a lot. 

I'm guessing that you're doing the SSI advanced course?

Look at Deep Diving, Wreck Diving, and Night Diving, as well.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I would DEFINATELY get the Nitrox cert. It may be my imagination..but I don't feel as wore out after diving Nitrox compared to air. Maybe because not as much residual nitrogen in mybody?

The other thing, is I have an air only computer, and even though I dive Nitrox, I still follow my computer, wich gives me a margin of safety. Also, I feel that if anything ever DID go wrong....and there was to fast of an accent, or something similar, you have just that much less nitrogen in your system to caus DCS.

Also, MBT sells fills cards for 10 fills for $80, which is a great deal. And when they have there sales, buy 2 fill cards, get one free. That comes out to $5.33 per fill, almost the same as air!

As far as depth, even 28% will let you push it to 158 feet, way deeper than what you will probably ever go.

i would put that at the top of your list!


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

It's also good for cutting down the degree to which you get that annoying dry mouth. In the words of a person I like to call a very good friend; "Air is poison"!

Surely you'll pay attention in your class but the best tip for diving mixed gas is, don't push the limits! Keep yourself in that box. Plan your dive and dive your plan and you'll be just fine.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Nitrox is the only way to fly at least to the right depths.



We don't have fill cards we just offer the best prices to our regular customers on a daily basis. I just think that you should keep your money in your pocket until you need to spend it and meanwhile if you bring your tanks to us to be filled we will give you the fill card prices then you don't pay us in advance for being a good customer.

Also a lot of folks around here may have to leave to serve overseas and/or have families to care for so keep your money to pay bills or whatever and we will give you the same good prices regardless.



Just my philosophy but if you want to give me money in advance I won't turn it down 



But those are great prices on fill cards that Clay mentioned just the same and are really good deals.


----------

